# Light period after endo scratch



## Tulipan (Oct 16, 2015)

I had endo scratch on Jun 28. My periods are regular with heavy bleeding for the first 2 days and I am due to start my period on the 5th of Jul. 

After the scratch I had light spotting, only noticeable when using washroom. On Jul 2 light brown discharge started and I thought I may start my regular period on Jul 3 but nope, still same discharge and visible only when using washroom. I am wearing a pad and it is still white and clean.

I need to start meds for FET on the first day of my next period. Is the brown discharge a period which changed after the endo scratch?

Could you tell me if any of you had similar experience after endo scratch: early period with change of color and intensity of bleeding?


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

I had a biopsy it also acts as a scratch. I started spotting and then it kind of went into my period but was much lighter than usual flow and I was confused at first but it was definitely my period. it's a worry as you have to start medication. Just keep an eye and if it seems heavier than spotting it can be you period x


----------



## Tulipan (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. Yesterday afternoon bleeding got more intense and today I got regular bleeding. I took an "executive" decision and started my meds yesterday.

My clinic agreed with me so now I am prepping for my FET in 2 weeks.


----------

